# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [PROGRAM] WoW Name Generator (includes race specific names) .

## Flying Piggy

Hi all ,

 Original Author of the Program : No idea  :Stick Out Tongue:  .
Date of the post : 20/05/2007
Name of the Program : WoW Name Generator


Description of the program : I wanted to make a new Mage but i couldn't think of a name for it , so i went looking for the WoW name generator program which i used a while back when i began playing WoW . The program is simple , it automatically generates WoW specific names for anybody who feels like making a new character but can't think of a name for that character .


Screenshot of the program :




Screenshot of the virus scans :




Download links to the program :

Direct download link
Megaupload.com download link .


Enjoy  :Smile:  .


-----)(Please leave the copyright text intact)(-----
*This post is copyright by the user posting it and MMOwned.com - World of Warcraft Exploits,Hacks, Bots and Guides, where it was posted. You may not copy or reproduce this information on any other site without written permission from both the poster and MMOwned.com*

----------


## r00tman

Nice thx +rep

----------


## Snitch

Noice one Piggy.

Snitch

----------


## miklm

The trolls name on screenshot is Trez-zahn. You can't have "-" in names

----------


## The Mars Volta

A nice little program, but really, the names cycle and each selection only has ~30 or so named.

----------


## suicidity

I remember seeing this back in like 2005. Weird how things pop back up  :Smile: .

----------


## Evolution

Thanks alot! +rep  :Big Grin:

----------


## ÜBER

Nice Piggy, i can never think of names...+rep for jou!

----------


## Domminust

meh, i should make one of these for Macintosh :P.. cool program

----------


## Flying Piggy

Yeah , its not my best contribution to MMOwned.com but i guess it could help some people out .

----------


## wtfx

This is very old, but still very nice.  :Smile:

----------


## Victor

its a interesting program but i wouldn't relly on a program to make my wow name which i will use many years whilst playing the game...shouldn't they be choosed by people rather than a program? its just my opinion  :Smile:

----------


## byebyet

awww so it doesn't have draenei and blood elf in it?...

----------


## Leeroy Jenkins

= rep ty guys

----------


## ÜBER

Piggy, you said it can also define the names by class...were? i downloaded it and dont see anything to do with class specific names.

----------


## The Mars Volta

Honestly, who is to decide how a Gnomes name sounds exactly like UBER, when was the last time you went to any Gnome names in real life, they are all made up. If you notice in WoW and the generator, that Gnome names are usually short, to the point, and have coorelation to some type of object, which is why they were made like that. Taurens are usually names that refer to giant beasts, its really just RP things.

----------


## [SpNiz]

I will have to try this ting out later at friday  :Big Grin:  Looks really cool  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Ramez

> Piggy, you said it can also define the names by class...were? i downloaded it and dont see anything to do with class specific names.


Same question, and can u find one for Draenie please

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Piggy, you said it can also define the names by class...were? i downloaded it and dont see anything to do with class specific names.


Yeah , sorry about that . Im going to change the title (i was tired when i created this thread) . Just for info , there are no class specific names , its only race specific .

----------


## SumGuy

Loving Love that loving awsome... just messing with snitch, still awsome post piggy +RePzOrZ

----------


## Faghlenn

Lol, it's cool and all, but there's always the Randomize button  :Smile:

----------


## ReidE96

XD nice point faghlenn

Good find though Piggy.

----------


## NSX-R

Nice!  :Smile: 
+rep

----------


## ÜBER

Flamethrower....read my post again. I said there wasn't a class specific name generator, for the thread name said there was. 

@ Piggy: Cool man, np just wanted to make sure i wasn;t missing anything  :Smile:

----------


## REDACTEDSEPHI

sweet thanks

----------


## lincoln1992

yeah nice one piggy

----------

